
A team of scientists think they may have found first complete cure for cancer - jndsn402
https://m.jpost.com/HEALTH-SCIENCE/A-cure-for-cancer-Israeli-scientists-say-they-think-they-found-one-578939/
======
300bps
Original link is a 404 because of the trailing slash. Good link here...

[https://m.jpost.com/HEALTH-SCIENCE/A-cure-for-cancer-
Israeli...](https://m.jpost.com/HEALTH-SCIENCE/A-cure-for-cancer-Israeli-
scientists-say-they-think-they-found-one-578939)

------
luckylion
Preliminary tests going to start in Raccoon City in Q4/2019?

------
cimmanom
404?

